# Nismo Princess' Ride



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## mistawimpy (Jun 14, 2002)

Nice car, looks like you have the same Clarion H/U as mine. I like the screens and the indiglos.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride!

hope to see you at the MOSSY ALL NISSAN CAR SHOW


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks guys! I'll be working on a new custom stereo system very soon! I just have to get off my lazy a$$ and start on it! I did a computer rendition of what it might look like maybe I'll post it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BTW...I will try my best to make it out to Mossy, Oceanside is near San Diego right??


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *BTW...I will try my best to make it out to Mossy, Oceanside is near San Diego right?? *


yes.. oceanside is near san deigo.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice ride. Keep up the great work.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice car! one question though, were did the el string lights get power from? how did u do the wiring?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

you HAVE to go to the mossy show! I wanna see your ride! We all need to meet up somewhere before the show so we can check out everyone's ride before it all goes down. Seeing as how registration has closed.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride.... love the tv's .....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

More girl power, cool!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rios said:


> *nice car! one question though, were did the el string lights get power from? how did u do the wiring? *


I acctually have the EL wired to a toggle switch because sometimes it's a little hard on the eyes when your driving so I wanted to be able to turn them off if I needed to. The toggle is connected to the battery and to ground.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

cool, i love the tvs and especially the headunit, im plannin on buying an indash screen for my car to add some entertainment and hook up the ps2 there.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

only thing that sucks is that the hvac sits behind it...

can you still reach it with the unit up or no?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

selrider99 said:



> *only thing that sucks is that the hvac sits behind it...
> 
> can you still reach it with the unit up or no? *


the headunit I have has a tilt option that tilts the screen down enough to reach the hvac and you can also angle the monitor to the left or right so it's still pretty easy to access


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

cool,,,, 


than that makes it worth my wild


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *cool,,,,
> 
> 
> than that makes it worth my wild *


Worth your WILD huh!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

anything special under the hood? or is it stock?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the engine is all stock for now, as soon as I finish building my new sound system the engine will be the next project.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Worth your WILD huh! *


lol


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

sweet ass ride


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *the engine is all stock for now, as soon as I finish building my new sound system the engine will be the next project.  *




cool post pics when done.....
i might be done with mine by the end of the 21st century


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Like the look.

Seth

P.S.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

how do the reverse look with the hvac....is it a good match ?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *how do the reverse look with the hvac....is it a good match ? *


It looks very good! Acctually I was thinking of changing to reverse indiglo too.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*a little off topic sorry*

but does anyone know if i can just hook the reverse indiglos up to my indiglo fuse box...........without having to rewire...

anyway nismoprincess if you do it let me know if it can be done


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, sweet. Nice media setup nismoprincess.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *It looks very good! Acctually I was thinking of changing to reverse indiglo too. *


Hey, those reverse indiglo's are made for the SE-R, did you have to modify them to fit?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Hey, those reverse indiglo's are made for the SE-R, did you have to modify them to fit? *


Hey,
There is a better picture of my dash floating around the boards, but I'll post it again. No it isn't an ego thing. Yes those indiglos are made for the se-r. No I didn't modify them at all. I modified the car. .

Seth

P.S. 









P.P.S Since the photo I have upgraded the HU and the 'hole'. Now it is a blaupunkt with a blue face, that matches, and a 5 disc in dash changer below.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

how the heck do you get such a good pic i try all the time but it comes out with the blurr...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get a small tripod and turn up the ISO on your cam (if applicable). In other words, get a higher speed film or set your digi-cam to a higher speed and get something to hold it still.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

cool thanks... i will try this tonight....

my digital camera is old so i dont think its good enough i bought it about 2 years ago.....lol


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The whole car looks nice. I like the TV's. And the indiglos. Keep it up.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks for the nice comments


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I didn't use a digicam or a high ISO. I used Kodack Royal Gold 200 in my Nikon N60 with my Tamron 28-200 lens. Aperture/shutterspeed unrecorded. I put a tripod in the car with the headrest removed. I lined up the camera then got out of the car (so my body wouldn't shake the camera or the car. Then I snapped the picture on timer so that I wouldn't have to push the button and shake the camera.

Seth


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey nice ride nismoprincess. Is there anything new to add to your car yet??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

thank you 
yeah lot's of plans, custom stereo install, body kit, and paint should be done hopefully by the begining of the year


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

*Speaking of mods...*

So does anyone know what the deal is with NISMO supposedly coming to the US this fall... (if I checked correctly fall is already here and NISMO isn't.

Also, has anyone seen anything on the VIS website or anywhere else showing mods for the 2002 V-SPEC models?

I'm going nuts trying to find sh--!

Greg


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Greggy, how about keeping on topic?? 

Anyways, seeing as though we live close to each other, i wouldnt mind offering my services to you if you need help with any of the installs. I wouldnt mind handing you the tools if necessary. haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

*Sorry kid...*

Didn't mean to offend anyone by asking a simple question... and by the way dude I live in NY and you are in Cali. so how does that make us living near each other? Nice witty comment on the handing of the tools... tool.

I can't believe that I have been subscribed to this website for all of an hour and my post is already mocked by a jackass that needed to do little more than offer a helping hand in one of my questions...

What the f---...

Greg


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg and Chris,

Both of you need to chill out here, and not trying to start shit. I'm not going to tolerate it. Greg, for all your aftermarket needs for the Spec-V Check out the QR25 Engine and the B15 Chassis Forums here on the board. The SEMA show in Las Vegas showed some goodies for your spec. Check it out! 

Chris, don't start jumping down new member's throats, its just not cool, and you create a bad impression of members on our site. C'mon dude, even you were a newbie once.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Sorry kid...*



GreggyP said:


> *Didn't mean to offend anyone by asking a simple question... and by the way dude I live in NY and you are in Cali. so how does that make us living near each other?
> *


 um, I think he was talking to nismo princess


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

*Thanks*

I understand what you are saying... it could be either way but the opening line is what made me believe that the whole thing was intended for me. In any case he didn't have to be rude just because I may have not been right on target with what he was discussing in the forum. She was discussing mods to her car and I thought that it would be a good time to drop something in asking for help from people that sounded like they definitely knew what they were doing/ had done. 

~Greg~


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yo Greg, 

Sorry if i was a jackass, its just i had a rough day and I didnt mean for it to come out like that. Its been a a few days and after reading the post, I realize I was wrong. Im sorry Greg. Welcome to the forums and I hope you enjoy your browsing. 

**for the record** my first few days on the board as a newbie there was a lot of people who were dicks with me and I didnt sweat it. Its just writing on a message board, it doesnt phase me. 

By the way, that post about handing the tools was towards Nismoprincess, when i wrote it I realized you lived in NY but didnt think about putting her name before my comment.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Where has she been all my life?*

I am in love!!!! Kick ass work... I am about ready to run off to ocean side again.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont think she lives in Oceanside. I would love to see her car in person though. Although I would be embarassed to show her my car though.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

very nice car, i love the indiglos, where did u get the hvac dials?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *very nice car, i love the indiglos, where did u get the hvac dials? *


They are at www.nis-knacks.com However, they have been M.I.A for a while


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats a nice car if I ever seen one. Now show us your boobs.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Hopefully that was a joke.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

It was. I'm always saying stuff like that.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

ur funny, yeh...no


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

You people need to lighten up a little.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i think its because i have 2 term papers


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

That sounds about right. I don't goto school and just work at a simple job so I'm relaxed and all cool.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *Thats a nice car if I ever seen one. Now show us your boobs. *


 Comments like that are not appropriate in the forums. Please refrain from such lewd and crude comments such as the one above. It makes you look like an asshole, and an ignorant pig, giving the rest of us guys a bad name. Please consider this your first warning.

-Sam


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I remember back in the day (5 years ago High School) that was a pretty common expression among guys and girls. It went in any conversation anywhere. Mainly guys used it, and not so much in front of girls. It was a pretty funny expression when used right.

Seth


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nismo, sorry I`m so long getting here, what a beautiful ride. I love the colour, my 94 GXE Alty was close to that colour. The grill and wheels on your ride are great. The car really stands out.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

What size TV screen is that?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Show us your boobs?? I think it would have been a little better saying something like "let me see your headlights" or "flash your highbeams", that way it could be a little less perverted. It is taken the way one would want to take it. But still it is perverted none the less. Anyways,

Once Again, Nice ride. Hope to see this car out on the streets. We live near by yet i still have to see it out there.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks again for the nice comments.
I'm not easily offended I know it's all in fun. Even though I'm very girlie I don't mind getting my nails dirty under the hood! 
Thanks stealth and teknoid for watching my back! it's much appreciated!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *thanks again for the nice comments.
> I'm not easily offended I know it's all in fun. Even though I'm very girlie I don't mind getting my nails dirty under the hood!
> Thanks stealth and teknoid for watching my back! it's much appreciated! *


Teknokid sorry for the spelling error


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

what about me? jk. im sure u are "girlie" lol. again nice ride


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *what about me? jk. im sure u are "girlie" lol. again nice ride *


THANK YOU SHMUCK90


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone, I say random stupid shit like all the time but thats what most people say that I'm around so it has rubbed off on me. I bet if I had a girl friend wouldn't hurt also but oh well. and I can see her "head lights"  they are on the frist page.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, some arguments display a real purpose, and some are just funny.

"Forum Users Say the Darndest Things"


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

*sup*

i just don't believe in a double standard.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Re: sup*



MAB9981 said:


> *i just don't believe in a double standard. *



What part of VA you in dogg!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

dc metro area. Why you curious? Outta curiosity....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

hot ride


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my shifter thingy now matches the rest of the indiglo interior lighting.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *What size TV screen is that? *


the indash is 7"


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

No performance upgrades?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Isn't that shifter bulb a pain to get to. You gotta take out the surround, then fidget with the PRNDL cover to find that little 194 bulb then pup it out blind and then re-install it blind too. My fingers were barely long enough.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's not too hard to get to (I believe). I've opened that unit up several times. Just pull the pannel off, and I think you slide the letter cover off. I haven't been in there in a while, but I think that's how you do it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nope not hard at all took me 10 minutes to get to the bulb


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *No performance upgrades?  *


no not yet just intake just working on "show" right now


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang i wish i they made the Nis Nack HVAC 's still.. i could go for some down the road.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *dang i wish i they made the Nis Nack HVAC 's still.. i could go for some down the road. *


my indiglo hvac's are starting to go off and on randomly I checked all the wiring and it's good so I don't know what's wrong with them


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *my indiglo hvac's are starting to go off and on randomly I checked all the wiring and it's good so I don't know what's wrong with them  *



hey, mine started doing that too like 3 weeks ago! i've reinstalled them several times, and they still stop working like 2 nights a week. i never posted b/c i thot it was only me.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Try messing with the dimmer switch. It may be moved a little. They don't dim too well. It may just be a 'bad' spot on the rotateable resistor that is the dimmer switch. Just spin it backa nd forth and it should be fine.

Seth


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Try messing with the dimmer switch. It may be moved a little. They don't dim too well. It may just be a 'bad' spot on the rotateable resistor that is the dimmer switch. Just spin it backa nd forth and it should be fine.
> 
> Seth *


I tried that but it didn't work  
thanks anyways though


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I havent had a problem with my indiglo's. BTW Nice car princess and Seth I love those indiglos.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,
Hmm, I get a flicker every now and then but the dimmer play fixes that. I've never had them go out though.

Seth


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Thanks,
> Hmm, I get a flicker every now and then but the dimmer play fixes that. I've never had them go out though.
> 
> Seth *


my hvac's go off for a minute or two then come back on then go out  good thing they are blocked most of the time or I would have ripped them out already!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

damn nismoPrincess.. you got a cool ride.. I love that lucino chrome style grill.. i got a new idea in mind


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *damn nismoPrincess.. you got a cool ride.. I love that lucino chrome style grill.. i got a new idea in mind *


thank you


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *my hvac's go off for a minute or two then come back on then go out  good thing they are blocked most of the time or I would have ripped them out already! *


they still randomly go off and on it's so anoying!!!! I even took them apart and re-wired them still no luck.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

r u guys talking about the indiglow hvacs?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *r u guys talking about the indiglow hvacs? *


yes they've been giving me problems for a while now.
They flicker off and on a lot


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Turn the dimmer bout halfway down. I heard the inverter can't be run on high all the time, or it will burn out eventually. you might wanna try to rewire a new inverter to them. I have two from old indiglo's if you need one.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

ok, usually.....the switch on the side(by the cruise control/power windows) the little dimmer thing's connectors dont make a good connections so u have to open it up, and pull on the little pieces(look like spider hands)... i have fixed many problems like these by doing that


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Its happening occasionally here too. I'm beginning to think its a grounding problem. I just need to wiggle the wires around a little bit to get beter contact.

Seth


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

hey Princess I like the chrome looks a lot like mine except for the interior, thanks for having the lights I wasn't sure how they would look on my car so I hadn't bought them yet, but you have same grill, corners, about the same everything so I think I have a feel for what they'll look like with my car. Kepp up the good work


----------



## 94blackSER (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey Nismoprincess you got a good knot on them shoulders, you're very creative with your ride and i hope you are proud of it at the end becuz you're doing a good job. I would never be able to install some of the stuff you've done....lol keep up the sweet work ma.....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my reverse indiglo gauges...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like your reverse gauges, i have some but on my sentra. I really love the look. Keep up the good work. Was it just me or was it slightly difficult to slide them over the needles?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I like your reverse gauges, i have some but on my sentra. I really love the look. Keep up the good work. Was it just me or was it slightly difficult to slide them over the needles? *


yeah it was a little difficult especially since the needles are so fragile! I just took my time


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What is going to be your next mod??


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

It was freakin hard to put on i was sweating and shit like it was a time bomb or something  nice gauges though


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *yes they've been giving me problems for a while now.
> They flicker off and on a lot  *



after all this time this thread has been here i just cought this now...


i am having the same damn problem...
My hvac lights up at will.. when it feels like it.. 
 

I am going to try to rewire it to the indiglo gauges this weekend and use then off the dimmer.. 

I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

mine just started to flicker also in the last month. I am going to rewire them also. I am going to try a better ground.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what sucks is you can't even but these anymore


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

yeah i know..they just have the white face overlay which is good as nothing. Next time I see another used set on Ebay I am scooping them up for a back up. Collectors item..lol


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Same problem here, I just have my dimmer down real low for now. But they are acting like they are possesed. 
Selrider: did you rewire them yet? I was thinking of doing the same thing. Let us know ASAP. I think this problem can be fixed if we put our heads together.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Nismoprincess!

looks like you ran into the same difficulties as me installing the 5.6 inch headrest LCD's. The clam shell is just a LITTLE too big for our headrests isn't it? Im thinking about picking up a pint of polyurethane foam and adding extra body to the headrests so the screens sit flush to the material at the corners. As it is my headrests are gutted to the steel frame inside, and the clamshell case itself is ziptied to the frame with like 30 zip ties to make sure noone can get them out hehe.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

why not just get the mounting bracket.. the ones that go through the headrest bars


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

hey princess love the interior. stereo system blew me away! how the hell do you sleep at night? id be so afraid of someone trying to jack me. 
is it all insured?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

cause mounting brackets look tacky, and they dont hide the wiring.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey princess you have a nice ride....you live in cali....we should meet up some day i have a few friends that i can bring that have some nice nissans like a r34 skyline, show ready 300zx, b14 200sx, and 3 b13 sentras. let me know!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I may have some info on your indiglo problem*

When I put my guages in my 93' 300zx I read the instalation guide and i remeber it specifically stating to "NOT hook up your power line to the dimmer" Said something about will cause damage to Indiglo lights functionability. Lemme know if this fixes your problem..... You may have already damaged your lights too much already.... Peace out... Atomzzz


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Sr20 805 where yu kick it in 805?*

where in 805 ?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Sr20 805 where yu kick it in 805?*



Atomzzz said:


> *where in 805 ? *


SR20 805 is now The Illest Rice, he does stay in Oxnard by the way. Really cool guy.

anyways, cant wait to see your car princess at the meet.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*sweet maybe I seen his ride b4*

stop us if you see our crew sr20805..... Nadakai Projects of Ventura/Oxnard lates......


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*whats the date of the meet again?*

Might be able to make it there..... post the date again for us.....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: sweet maybe I seen his ride b4*



Atomzzz said:


> *stop us if you see our crew sr20805..... Nadakai Projects of Ventura/Oxnard lates...... *


i mightve seen you ridin around......your name wouldnt happen to be frank would it?

check out www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice 

thats my car, see if youve seen me before


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

whats up frank!!! this is greg....


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*yea das me man*

lol wasssappp brudda.......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, wassup pimps, what happened to team nismo805?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*we combined forces with....*

Nadakai Projects........ We have more resources now with getting stuff done to our rides,....... works out better for everyone .....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> * this is greg.... [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> yo, i just seen your car, it looks dope b*


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn bro, that 300 is looking dope, but i thought u were gonna change the color after the accident?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thanks for the props*

I saw your homepage you got them badazzz headlights..... they dope as hell ......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: we combined forces with....*



Atomzzz said:


> *Nadakai Projects........ We have more resources now with getting stuff done to our rides,....... works out better for everyone ..... *


where are these guys located? never heard of them, i'm in need to get some work done to my car


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Nadakai?*

Nadakai Projects is our crew.... We have people in our crew that work at different places that can get work done. Wagon Mike works for Hanko's Paint and Body I work for the NAVY so I can have shit blown up if need be.....etc..... LoL


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya i was at hanko's the other day getting an estimate since i got rear ended


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Who did that to ya?*

Were those the pics from your web site of the accident? Who rearended you? hope it was a hottie.... and not a dude


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Who did that to ya?*



Atomzzz said:


> *Were those the pics from your web site of the accident? Who rearended you? hope it was a hottie.... and not a dude *


haha, ya, those pics were after the accident, no major damage, just made the rear bumper unclip on the sides, paint scratches and a small dent on the trunk lid......now the car seems to rattle more when my system hits, and no it wasnt a hot chick, it was three guys without insurance


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Damn man sorry to her about that*

I got rearended by a REAL Fine Oxnard chick one day on Saviers It was the only way I would've gotten her number(exchaging insurance info) LoL....... She claimed a neck injury so i didn't pursue her(what good have that been a girl in a neck brace) and I'd be paying for her broken neck....... that wouldnt go too well LoL.......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Damn man sorry to her about that*



Atomzzz said:


> *I got rearended by a REAL Fine Oxnard chick one day on Saviers It was the only way I would've gotten her number(exchaging insurance info) LoL....... She claimed a neck injury so i didn't pursue her(what good have that been a girl in a neck brace) and I'd be paying for her broken neck....... that wouldnt go too well LoL....... *


i dont get it, why would u pay for her shit if she rear ended u?
i only have liability so i'm stuck with my damages


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

HIJACKED


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I meant to say*

What I meant to say is I rear ended her I was the third car in the chain .... A truck(pick-up)...get this .... carrying furniture looses a couch out of the back while driving another truck in front of this lil hottie slams on the brakes I was distraced by her beautiful eyes in her mirror. So yeah I didnt stop in time, and pushed her ass into the truck in front of her. It was nastie..... Doin it in the rear wasnt fun that day.... LoL


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *HIJACKED  *


*BIG TIME *

btw, nice ride giggles.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Who are you?....*

I saw some of your posts on the boards.... Your name is Coco? Cool name hope your a girl.. hehe btw ....thanks for the compliment


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i was referring to nismoprincess' ride.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Who are you?....*



Atomzzz said:


> *I saw some of your posts on the boards.... Your name is Coco? Cool name hope your a girl.. hehe btw ....thanks for the compliment *


who r u? you hijacked my thread! Coco is not a girl he's a MAN  hehe


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Nismoprincess!
> 
> looks like you ran into the same difficulties as me installing the 5.6 inch headrest LCD's. The clam shell is just a LITTLE too big for our headrests isn't it? Im thinking about picking up a pint of polyurethane foam and adding extra body to the headrests so the screens sit flush to the material at the corners. As it is my headrests are gutted to the steel frame inside, and the clamshell case itself is ziptied to the frame with like 30 zip ties to make sure noone can get them out hehe. *


it's acctually gone now the tv's are flush  I'll take some new pics


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

g200sx said:


> *hey princess love the interior. stereo system blew me away! how the hell do you sleep at night? id be so afraid of someone trying to jack me.
> is it all insured? *


they actually broke into my car a couple of months ago. they didn't touch anything inside but wiped out my trunk it's all good I'm bumping again  and yes it's all insured


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who are you?....*



nismoprincess said:


> *who r u? you hijacked my thread! Coco is not a girl he's a MAN  hehe *


Thanks for clearing up my sexuality princess


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Who are you?....*



Coco said:


> *Thanks for clearing up my sexuality princess  *


LOL no problem! anytime you need your sexuality cleared let me know


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, this thread has been *OWN3D!*


but back to the princess' ride, how much do u pay for the insurance part for the electronics(not counting actual car)


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who are you?....*



nismoprincess said:


> *who r u? you hijacked my thread! Coco is not a girl he's a MAN  hehe *


Princess u are cool, Me & my bro's didnt take over yur thread.... we just came to chill at your pad..... BTW where you keep the cold beer at? LoL hehe J/K Coco didnt mean anything by that earlier post, sorry I had you pictured wrong... peace Atomzzz


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Who are you?....*



Atomzzz said:


> *Princess u are cool, Me & my bro's didnt take over yur thread.... we just came to chill at your pad..... BTW where you keep the cold beer at? LoL hehe J/K Coco didnt mean anything by that earlier post, sorry I had you pictured wrong... peace Atomzzz *


LOL it's all good no harm done 
BTW beer's in the fridge


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*you have been talkin about a meet*

Where and when is the meet and whats it all about? Is it for all Nissans or just specific cars? I may be able to roll down to it......
Why you keep the beer down by the lettuce? LoL....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Check out the south west forum Atommz. Also hope you can join us for the Los Angeles County Caravan.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya frank, if u and project nadaki can come down, it would be cool, i'm gonna go, remember the guy with the red spec v that said his wheels broke on the freeway? he might be going, maybe Gino too(guy with the g20)....let me know


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Who are you?....*



nismoprincess said:


> *LOL it's all good no harm done
> BTW beer's in the fridge   *


were I is it corona, or heinie throw me some free beer!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

did someone say free beer??


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah sorrie nismo princess i hope to go to the meet....


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

i decided and im gonna go.......car still looks the same as last time u seen it but sounds little meaner lol anyhow heres a pix of the bumper i got for it...... just an idea of how it would look........... let me go get the link brb......


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share.jsp?invite=MEirJNYoPUkYC7ZhaaRQ&shareType=Photo


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

not cuz of anything... but that front bumper takes away from ur P11... i see infiniti as like a luxury car and kits really take away the nice curves off the P11. i do give u props on ur ride though, its ur car and my opinion doesnt matter... shit itll probably look better after it u get it painted


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

its all good its ur opinion but unfortanlly infiniti get sthat luxury look here when u go to japan its whollleeeee different story..to me i think it brings the car out more then rather a SPORTY look.....anyhow theres few already done up here in southern cali....mine im not going for that DUB aka luxury look...anyhow thanks though for the opinion


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey gino, my ga16de can still beat yours! 

so i guess you getting the black widow sides, what about the rear? hit me up at my cell b


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

lol illest........hey im going to this meet now officall


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

gEE805 said:


> *lol illest........hey im going to this meet now officall *


ok, u should post this in the southwest part of the forum, sam(stealthb14) is having a roll call, might wanna "sign" up


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

nismoprincess is a hottie, and so is her car...

thats all, have a nice day/night.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm so damn jealous of your car nismoprincess  ..in a good way though, greeeeeeeat job! 

ps- thanks for the compliments you dropped on my smoked tail-light thread, very nissan-like.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my new tint


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

DAMN!!!!!!! That's some really nice artwork on your tint


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

hmmm damn i thought this was a peformance site not a dub site??? lol to each there own..if u like it all matter peace


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

O yea, look at that sexy teal


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh sh*t, everyone should see that *COOL TINT ON PAGE 8*...

nismoprincess, you da man... eh... grrl!!!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*nice*

looks good priness.... now you need a tattoo to match it....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

gEE805 said:


> *hmmm damn i thought this was a peformance site not a dub site??? lol to each there own..if u like it all matter peace *


hooked on phonics didnt work for u    j/k bro.

those are 20"s either! so theyre not dub material, haha

i think that car would look dope with a body kit to set it all off


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i like the crown! fits you perfectly. how much did that custom work set you back?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice Tint NismoP. and BTW nice rear also how much was the whole setup......?


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

sorry but i think the tint doesnt go right,,,looks like something i see everyday on these stupid ******* z71 and big jacked up trucks with mudders,,,just my opinion not dissin ,,i really dont like any tint i like the clean clear look


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess nice tint. very sexy teal its the best color for the the b14.
can you see good through it and do the cops give you ny problems with it?
and by the way want some waffles?


----------

